# Tall Tale Illustrations...



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

So I've shared oil paintings that my wife has done through the years on here. Right now she is working on the illustrations for a "tall tale" children's book. The tall tale is one her father made up and used to tell to scouts and now his grandchildren and we are putting it all together in a book for him as a Christmas gift. Anyway here are a few illustrations (some don't make sense without the story). When it is all done I'll post it all up story/pics and all.

Enjoy












































The bear from inside a bee hive is my favorite.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

That is pretty cool! I'd love to have the book.


----------

